# Schwinn Sting Ray seat covers



## biker (Aug 9, 2021)

Anyone know of a company selling the Schwinn Stingray Seat covers with the stripe down the length? Not the tufted one.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 9, 2021)

send it to Joe Crawford in Ohio he does fantastic work


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 9, 2021)

biker said:


> Anyone know of a company selling the Schwinn Stingray Seat covers with the stripe down the length? Not the tufted one.
> 
> View attachment 1460116



I thought I saw them on ebay recently


----------



## stoney (Aug 9, 2021)

That looks to be a Manta Ray seat


----------



## biker (Aug 10, 2021)

stoney said:


> That looks to be a Manta Ray seat



Yes.


----------

